# Spicy Bean Dip



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2004)

I figured with Thanksgiving right around the corner & all the football that is & will be watched, I would share this. I fix this for our Super Bowl party & everyone loves it! 

1 16-oz. can black beans, drained and rinsed 
2 garlic cloves 
1 tomato 
1 onion 
1 - 2 serrano chilies 
1 tsp. hot sauce 
4 Tbsp. cilantro 
1 cup Monterey Jack cheese, grated 

Combine black beans, garlic, tomato, onion, chilies, hot sauce and cilantro together in a food processor. Blend mixture until smooth and place mixture in a small baking dish, sprinkle with cheese. Heat oven to 350 degrees and warm dip for 10 - 15 minutes. Serve with crackers or tortilla chips.


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 4, 2004)

Try roasting the garlic - it adds a great flavor to any kind of dip!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll do that next time. I'm making it for a small family meeting next week. Thanks kansasgirl!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 4, 2004)

Might I also add that I would defintitely use more garlic.  Two cloves? I am the two HEADS kind of girl!


----------



## crewsk (Nov 4, 2004)

LOL kansasgirl! I love garlic also!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2004)

Crewsk.  I would love being at your house for the bean dip and things that go with.  Alas, my poor wife can't handle the heat of ketchup, let alone peppers.  Me, I love em.  And I have loved all kinds of beans since I was a wee child.

But you live way down South.  I'm just going to have to get greedy and buy the ingredients for your dip and make it.  Besides, I won't have to share.  Of course I'll buy some goodie for my wife as well, so she can munch too.  Thanks for the recipe.  (black beans are sooooo good!)

Oh, and don't forget the guacamole.  It's a must around this house.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey there Goodweed - make your wife this delicious dip. There is no heat, just lots of flavor. Make yourself the other with lots of spice!

White Bean and Sun-Dried Tomato Dip
1 clove garlic 
6 pieces sun-dried tomatoes, chopped finely
14 oz great Northern beans, cooked, drained, rinsed (can also use canned)
1/4 c fresh lemon juice
2 tb bread crumbs, dried
2 tb almonds, toasted, chopped
1 ts dried basil
Salt and pepper to taste

1.Process beans, lemon juice, bread crumbs, almonds, garlic, basil, salt and pepper in a food processor until smooth. Stir in tomatoes. Cover and chill for at least one hour before serving.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 6, 2004)

Goodweed, I hope you enjoy it!

Kansasgirl, that looks yummy! Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 6, 2004)

kansasgirl;   I'll omit the basil as she doesn't like basil and substitute some majoram, garlic, and onion powder (she's not crazy about fresh onions either).

Then it should do well.  But I know I can make her quacamole and she'll be happy, as long as the tabasco is left out.

Seeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------

